# Custom build living room viv



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

EDIT: sorry wrong forum, wanted to post it in "Member's Frogs & Vivariums"
Hey guys,
I've wanted to show you my recently planted tank. Just getting back into the hobby. I've had a few frogtanks as a teenager and this is my comeback after 15 years with a bit more maturity and money
(I had almost forgotten how expensive it could get  ). Had so much fun planing and building the vivarium. Here are the specs:


Tank:
Custom build by Rana - 80x45x80 cm/ 32x18x32"

Equipment:
M.R.S. Micro-Rain misting system with 4 ceramic nozzles, 2x 40mm fans, 15 watt heat cable in aluminium pipe beneath the front ventilation

Lighting:
3x Skylight Pro RH, 12 watt, 6500K with 1500 lumen each and 1 Exo Terra Reptile UVB 100, 26 watt 

Substrate:
coarse filter pad and layer of tropical leaf litter 

Hardscape:
styrofoam + expandable foam + 2K PU parquet glue (colored with iron oxide pigment) + black wood + peat 

Plants: 
are either mounted on small patches of hygrolon with moss or just placed on the filter pad with a bit of substrat

Bromeliads:
Vriesea saundersii
Vriesea erythrodactylon
Vriesea erythrodactylon variegata
Neoregelia rubrifolia
Neoregelia red hybrid
Neoregelia red waif
Neoregelia akeso
Tillandsia bulbosa

Orchids:
Sigmatostalix radicans
Restrepia brachypus
Mediocalcar pygmaeum
Stelis (Pleurothallis) galeata
Crphm. ornatissimum x frostii

Ferns:
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum 
Pyrrosia piloselloides 
Microgramma tecta var. nana 
Microgramma lycopodioides
Davallia parvula

Moss:
Taxiphyllum sp. "Flame Moss"
Vesicularia "Christmas Moss"
Plagiomnium cf. affine 
Octoblepharum albidum

Anubias and Bucephelandra:
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Pinto'
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Aquaflora Pangolino'
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Mini Mini'
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Golden Heart'
Anubias barteri var. coffeifolia
Bucephalandra sp. "Serimbu" 
Bucephalandra sp. "Lamandau Purple"

Other plants:
Lycopodium squarrosum
Begonia bowerae "tiger" 
Episcia dianthiflora 
Episcia lilacina
Biophytum sp. Ecuador
Syngionium wendlandii
Marcgravia umbellata
Peperomia emarginella
Ficus pumila var. minuta
Ficus var. quercifolia 
Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba
Utricularia prehensilis
Utricularia bisquamata
Utricularia sandersonii


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I love non 90° enclosures. 


Are you German?
I looked around the MRS site. There looks to be neat stuff you utilized from them.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Yep, I am. 
They are definitely the best manufacturer of misting systems here in Germany. The mist is really fine with a droplets size of 7 microns and I like the clean look of the non plastic nozzles.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful tank. Love the dimensions on that thing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

I love these kind of tank. I'm planning to make one by myself.
You lucky guy. yours is dope


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Are the utricularia starting to spread?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Moved thread to your preferred location. 

Could you possibly take a picture of the profile (side) of the lower sliding door track? I'm working on a design similar to this right now, and the idea of avoiding a middle seam, and using a single glass pane for the door is seeming preferable.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey guys, 
quick update after 2 months. Everything is going pretty well so far. Made a few adjustments, exchanged some of the plants, but overall I'm quite happy.












> Are the utricularia starting to spread?


Yes they are, especially in the outer zone of the moss carpet. But I think the moss will definitely win the fight in the longterm. 












> Moved thread to your preferred location.
> 
> Could you possibly take a picture of the profile (side) of the lower sliding door track? I'm working on a design similar to this right now, and the idea of avoiding a middle seam, and using a single glass pane for the door is seeming preferable.


Thanks Dane! I hope the following pictures provide some help.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Forgot to post a picture of the Restrepia trichiglossa in bloom. Such a beautiful flower!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

How did you make the background? Is it silicone and dirt/coir directly on the glass?


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> How did you make the background? Is it silicone and dirt/coir directly on the glass?


It's styrofoam and expandable foam to hold the pieces of wood, then a layer of 2K PU parquet glue flocked with peat. It's a common method applied in Europe, but I'm not sure about the US.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Keule said:


> It's styrofoam and expandable foam to hold the pieces of wood, then a layer of 2K PU parquet glue flocked with peat. It's a common method applied in Europe, but I'm not sure about the US.


Thanks, it looks fantastic! I love how the sides taper off at the top


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Thanks, it looks fantastic! I love how the sides taper off at the top


I've used a rasp to form this kind of tapering on the styrofoamboard. Hope you get what I mean. Kinda hard to explain in english


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I understand what you're saying. Thanks again!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That looks like a fantastic tank, top to bottom. I'm really into the tank's shape and your ventilation type, and how they work together. Your plants look really good, too.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> a layer of 2K PU parquet glue flocked with peat. It's a common method applied in Europe, but I'm not sure about the US.


Funny - this is the 2nd time this week I've seen this glue mentioned for vivaria, but also only the 2nd time in my life. (I'm an American, presently living in the USA.) No, I do not think it is a common method over here (yet?). Can you hazard a guess how long it has been in use there? No toxicity problems I assume? Perfectly waterproof once cured?

It's an interesting consistency - looks very workable, not too runny but fluid enough for easy spreading. For vivaria, do you just apply it with a decent paintbrush, or what? I saw some online videos where they were using a typical grooved flooring trowel, for installing "non-floating" wood laminate flooring.

Thanks very much. Gorgeous creation by the way.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

jgragg said:


> Funny - this is the 2nd time this week I've seen this glue mentioned for vivaria, but also only the 2nd time in my life. (I'm an American, presently living in the USA.) No, I do not think it is a common method over here (yet?). Can you hazard a guess how long it has been in use there? No toxicity problems I assume? Perfectly waterproof once cured?
> 
> It's an interesting consistency - looks very workable, not too runny but fluid enough for easy spreading. For vivaria, do you just apply it with a decent paintbrush, or what? I saw some online videos where they were using a typical grooved flooring trowel, for installing "non-floating" wood laminate flooring.
> 
> Thanks very much. Gorgeous creation by the way.


Thank you! 

It's been used for over 10 years now, if I'm not mistaken. The long-term experiences regarding durabilty are very good and definitely no toxicity problems. You can even buy it in "frog onlineshops". But as you can guess it's much cheaper to buy a larger bucket on amazon. 

The consistency reminds me of warm Nutella  I first started with a brush, but quickly switched to using my hands, with disposable gloves of course.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey guys, short update of the current stage of the vivarium.


----------



## bulleh (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful tank, beautiful pics, beautiful frogs!


----------



## narnythegreat (Jul 29, 2019)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## hungrymonkeyx3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Since you had the tank for 5months... did you have to keep up with a lot of trimming? Loving the looks of a 90-degree tank.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks guys!

@ hungrymonkeyx3
There has been no need for trimming until now. Most of the plants are slow grower and take some time to establish.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Rana realy is the best terrarium builder in europe by far!


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Tijl said:


> Rana realy is the best terrarium builder in europe by far!


There is no doubt! Absolutely worth the price and a long drive. Sent them the sketch for my 2nd vivarium last week, super excited!


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I really like what you have going on with the plants climbing the driftwood. It seems like most of the very realistic-looking vivaria have climbers / clingers placed in various places.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Quick update


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Keule said:


> Quick update


How you able to keep the windows that clean? Your tank looks great! You got my vote if this was a beauty contest.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you! I took off the front pane for the photo  I'm using highly purified water from a lab. That helps keeping the glass clean.


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 12, 2018)

That thing looks AMAZING! Wish I could keep my glass that clean...


----------



## InvisibleShad0w (Mar 12, 2019)

Looks amazing😍


----------



## InvisibleShad0w (Mar 12, 2019)

But whats the name of the plant right in the center? This fuzzy one. Sorry I don't know how to upload a photo from my phone so I can't mark it.


----------



## Keule (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks man! I guess you mean Lycopodium squarrosum?


----------



## ari (Apr 7, 2012)

Keule said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's been used for over 10 years now, if I'm not mistaken. The long-term experiences regarding durabilty are very good and definitely no toxicity problems. You can even buy it in "frog onlineshops". But as you can guess it's much cheaper to buy a larger bucket on amazon.
> 
> The consistency reminds me of warm Nutella  I first started with a brush, but quickly switched to using my hands, with disposable gloves of course.


and f you can get a link to the video how it works with this glue?


----------



## InvisibleShad0w (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh yes thank you this is the one I meant. 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoryOMoore (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi

We have 2K PU parquet glue here in the States. Can be found at all the major home improvement stores, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Just look for polyurethane floor adhesive or acrylic floor adhesive.


----------

